# Betta pellets



## jaxer16 (Nov 25, 2010)

Hi i was wondering what everyone used for betta pellets.


----------



## dolifisis (Sep 27, 2006)

None. Can't get mine to eat pellets. He prefers flakes and other goodies.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

I wouldn't really use the betta food, I used flakes and blood worms. They love blood worms. I had some betta pellets that I would use at times. The tiny ones. He liked those too. I just gave them a varied diet.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

I feed our bettas normal color-enhancing flake from TetraMin, Plecocaine from Lohachata , and New Life Spectrum Small Fish Formula.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

bettas are an easy fish to feed..just the same as almost all fish...a simple varied diet of good quality foods..a balance between meat and vegetable.they don't need a vary large food..so flakes and granules work well for them..there really is no need to buy special "Betta" foods.....those are just regular foods labeled for bettas so they can charge more money for them...


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I feed mine bloodworms, hikari micro pellets, hikari micro wafers, spirulina 20, spirulina earthworm flakes, and fast them once or twice a week. That or feed them a pea.


----------



## jaxer16 (Nov 25, 2010)

thoughts on new life spectrum betta formula?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

no two ways about it...new life spectrum makes high quality foods...but you will also need to feed your fish other foods as well...there is no single perfect food...
i would feed at least 3 different foods...one of them being strictly pretty much vegetable based...like veggie flakes.


----------



## jaxer16 (Nov 25, 2010)

Yeah i know. right now im feeding hiraki betta pellets, dried tubifex/blood worms, daphnia. just trying to find better pellets or something to add on to the regiment.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Hikari is a good brand.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

We had a speaker at our aquarium club and he was from hikari. He said they used grade A fish meal and obviously he said hikari was the best lol.


----------

